# Oster Golden A5 OR Oster Powemax Clippers...



## justagirl21 (Jan 19, 2008)

G'day, 
I'm a professional groomer and have been using the Wahl KMSS 2 Spd. Clippers for about 3 years now and have decided to get a newer (and better) pair. Fellow groomers I work with rave about the Oster Golden A5 2 spd. clippers and these were the ones I was going to get as they are lighter, faster, quieter and no way of hair getting into the clipper (unlike the dodgy filter system on the Wahl's). The only thing I didn't quite like was the shape of them as they are big and round and not ergonomically shaped like the Wahl's BUT it turns out Oster make a clipper called the Oster Powermax, which has all the features of the Golden A5 clipper but in a comfy Wahl shaped housing (YAY)!

Problem is.. The Powermax is cheaper than the Golden A5 which makes me wonder if the Powermax really IS the better one? If anyone has any experience or insight into these two different clippers I'd like to hear from you..
Thanks all


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I am not a groomer but I have 2 Oster A5's. I used them to body clip horses and they are great. They are quieter then many of the other clippers. One of my clippers is over 12 years old and still runs great. IT has been dropped several times. It just keeps plugging away. I also love it for the occasional shave down of rescue dogs that I take in. I love the clipper. Can't speak for the Powermax. Check the actual specs of each clipper side by side for comparison.


----------



## justagirl21 (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks, I've been told the A5's are powerful and virtually unbreakable! I've had a look around to try and find some specs of the two clippers and I've collected dribs and drabs. So far the Powermax is looking like the better one and the only advantage of the A5's is that they are virtually unbreakable. I'll post the stats so you can see..

OSTER GOLDEN A5 OSTER POWERMAX
-2 speed -2 speed
-Lightweight -Lightweight (20% less than A5's)
-Cool running -Cool running
-Powerful (4000spm) -Powerful (4200spm) 
-Virtually unbreakable -Ergonomic handle 

Yet all the Oster Golden A5's I've seen are more expensive than the Oster Powermax's. Maybe they're just a tried and trusted brand and people like the A5's because they're practally unbreakable?
I'm a little confused but I'm leaning towards the Powermax clippers.
I'd really like to hear from someone who's used them or have a pair of the Powermax clippers...


----------



## doggone6 (Sep 7, 2007)

The Oster A5 is the groomer's standard. I've had my 3 for over 20 years and they are still going strong.


----------



## kowwgurl (Jan 20, 2008)

*I personally don't like the osters they are to big and bulky I have carpul tunnel so for me lighter is better I use Laube clippers and I love them they are extremly light and easy to hold onto and has adjustable speeds and the blades don't get hot like with the oster. But yes oster is the standard but more and more groomers are going out of them*

*Ok talking to my friend now that has A POWERMAX AND A NORMAL A5 she says they are both heavy and horrible she says Andis 2 speed is what she preffers they run quieter and they are lighter than any oster she has also dropped hers many times and they are still quiet and working*


----------



## 007Dogs (Aug 22, 2007)

I have the A5's but recently purchased the Andis Ultra Edge, they are much quieter than the A5's and they run cooler. I am really happy with them. I got them off eBay brand new in the box guaranteed for $109. Cheaper than Petedge.


----------



## justagirl21 (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks for all your help. I actually turns out I can't get the Oster Powermax clipper in Australia anyway so there goes that idea..
Its very confusinng because people are giving me two versions of everything as I've heard the Laube clipper are VERY powerful but get hot quickly because of it but others say they run really cool. I groom about 7 dogs a day so my clippers are constantly running and need something thats easy to hold, will withstand a drop on the floor or two and are quiet and cool. Anyone with any ideas? I'll check out the Andis range as I haven't really looked into them as I know of no professional groomers owning a pair; its mainly Laube, Wahl or Oster. I think Im just going to go for the Oster A5's but if anyone knows a clipper I can get in Aust that fits all the above descriptions.. please.. let me know!!


----------

